
Ask HN: How do we grow our career as a Developer Evangelist? - catchmeifyoucan
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m really interested in starting off my career as a Developer Evangelist. However, I&#x27;m not really sure how to grow it after? Will I be seen as &quot;less of a programmer&quot;. Any Evangelists want to share their experience and growth?
======
softwarefounder
The most effective evangelists are those who have actually used the tools
they're speaking of. And I mean more than for "hello word".

Let me say this: I went to a meetup several months ago for an Angular event.
The speaker was horribly unimpressive; quite literally copy and pasted code
from the Angular Demo site in-front of us for the "demo", and couldn't answer
in-depth questions. No one liked this "evangelist".

In short; have a conviction for what your evangelizing, and dig deep into it.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Ah got it. Just know your stuff

